# Kiser Lake



## jenningsm21 (Aug 11, 2008)

Got the yaks out for a trip to Kiser Lake, went with a co-worker of mine and his wife. All in all had a great day on the lake, ran in to KeithOH who was hunting for stripers, he showed us where to look for them and what type of lure to used. Well we followed his advice and this is what my co-worker ended up with, 8 pounds 6 oz .:B Thanks KeithOH


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

Your welcome jenningsm21. I hope to see you guys out at Kiser more this summer.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

jenningsm21,
Looks like a great day of fishing! 

My brother and I were wanting to go to Kiser Lake on Sunday, but we were too wore out from fishing a farm pond in Bellefontaine on Saturday. However, we had an absolute blast catching over 40 bluegills and several bass...for 7 hours. We kept 14 of the bluegills and one 2 lb. bass.









I still want to get to Kiser Lake...soon. 

Good hunting, Bowhunter57


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

Nice fish Bowhunter57.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

DAM, great fish! That's a cool deal. Good water karma, for sure... you guys running into each other and getting the tips. Very cool!

And great stringer of gills, Bowhunter. Nice size!


----------



## downtime8763 (Jun 22, 2008)

Nice striper,I'm heading to Norris Lane in Tenn. to do some striper fishing and will be back to do the same(I hope) at Kiser.


----------



## la2ohio (May 18, 2004)

Hey KeithOH, I second the gratitude for the lead on your trolling pattern. It really made the day to finally hook into one of Kiser's wipers, just happened to hook into a largemouth a few minutes after in the opposite direction. My wife is hooked on yak fishing. Hopefully we can all plan a day to head out to Kiser and troll the depths.

William (L.A.2Ohio)


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

la2ohio you welcome. We just need to try to pick a weekend when it is not very windy. Those west winds make it very hard to paddle in that part of the lake. Next time maybe we can find you one that is close to 20 lbs.


----------



## la2ohio (May 18, 2004)

20lb'ers would be a nice day on the water. Can't wait for that day.


----------

